# 2017 20hp 4 stroke suzuki gps speeds



## scoobeb (Jul 13, 2017)

Well after being sick for a long time I finally got out on the lake and did some gps runs.

1648 alumacraft flat bottom boat. 310lbs
Me at 280lbs
150qt Cooler in front with blocks in it to weight the front down-roughly over 100lbs
Motor is near 100lbs
Gear and gas say 50lbs.
So say 850lbs as a round about as a total weight.

Using a 11 pitch oem suzuki prop I got 28.2mph which blew me away. I was shocked that this little 20 had that much emphhhhh. I know it has major power for it's size but 28mph shocked me.

The torque was insane,on plane in seconds. Friday I'm going to test a 11 pitch solas prop to see if I get any different readings but I am amazed. My buddy's 20hp 4 stroke tohatsu has good torque but with his boat,the same by the way with way less weight won't get but 26mph with a 11 pitch prop also. So with more weight and a smaller displacement outboard it out runs his 20hp tohatsu which shocked me. I raced a guy with a 14ft aluminum boat with a 25hp 2 stroke merc and stayed with him all the way to to one side of the lake,again just amazed. I was contemplating the 25hp but not anymore. So for people who had questioned whether you needed a 25hp instead of the 20,here is your real world answer,heck no,the 20hp is plenty unless you run 3+ people all the time. 

I just wanted to post this because I know some people were contemplating whether a 20hp is enough for a 1648,yes,at least with a 20hp suzuki.


----------



## Stumpalump (Jul 13, 2017)

I'd luv to see you and your buddy swap engines and retest. Best boats ever invented are 16' tin with a tiller.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 13, 2017)

Stumpalump said:


> I'd luv to see you and your buddy swap engines and retest. Best boats ever invented are 16' tin with a tiller.



He has exactly the same boat so it would be the same result . Both boats are tiller handle and exactly the same except he had less weight in the boat and brand of engine. The other difference is I decided to buy a oem actual suzuki prop which may make a difference or possibly not. I will find out soon as I take the oem prop off and try the $65 solas prop instead. How funny would it be if the $65 solas prop ran the same or better than my $140 oem suzuki prop. That would be something. They are very different though,the oem prop has much larger blades than the solas so maybe that is what could be giving me a great speed. 

The engine is brand new,just put time on it now besides being started for 10 minutes in my driveway. All I do is set the rings and vary the rpms for an hr or so than I'm going balls to the walls everywhere I go fishing. People may disagree and have their own opinions but there is no need to play around with any outboard for 10hrs like the manufacturers recommend, key word is only recommend. You can break in your outboard any way you want and no one can tell you otherwise. People are so scared to put the throttle down asap and by not doing so are doing more harm then good. I never said hammer it all the time but wot asap is a must if the rings are to be seated correctly. All I do like I said is vary rpms and wot bursts to set the rings. After an hr or so it's good to go. One tank of gas is plenty for a full break in peroid. Engine tolerances have changed so much that parts are coming out near perfect so very little is needed besides getting the rings set. All this nonsense to that a place will void your warranty if you don't break an outboard in by their recommendations is just that,absolutely nonsense,they can't tell you how to break in your outboard, it's once again a recommendation and nothing more.

I love this engine and I plan on keeping it possibly for life but one day I want a fiberglass boat because they are nice and cool in the summer in fl compared to the hot aluminum in the sun and I hate the wave slap from these aluminum boats because they are so loud it scares fish away sometimes. I will post my speeds with the solas once I'm done testing and I have to install my new tach also.


----------



## tomme boy (Jul 14, 2017)

You need a new GPS


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 15, 2017)

I verified with 3 of them,my speeds are extremely accurate. What makes you think it's not possible, look on YouTube, there are,guys hitting over 30mph with this engine. Actually I take that back,I verified with 4 handheld gps because even I couldn't believe it at first. These suzuki's have incredible power to weight ratio. I don't need to make up numbers,they speak for themselves. The 28.2mph was a top speed on a flat dead calm morning. Average steady speed when wind kicked up was 26.8-27mph,I hit the 28mph only for a brief minute or so,regardless that is impressive imo. Also I was using a 11 pitch prop, not the 10 pitch that came with it. My buddy's boat which is the same except for the 20hp tohatsu goes 26mph steady with near the same weight.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 15, 2017)

I also went 34mph with my last engine,25hp 2 stroke merc with a 14 pitch prop, I guess those numbers are wrong 2 with 4 handheld gps devices. Like I said my numbers are extremely accurate,I have no reason to fib or lie.


----------



## mxmike (Jul 15, 2017)

That's pretty good! I just put a new Tohatsu 20 tiller on my Tracker 1754 Grizzly (17') and I'm only getting 22mph with just me 165lbs, 3- 27 batteries and my fishing gear. Throw in my oldest son another 165 lbs and his gear, I loose 2 mph.


----------



## turbotodd (Jul 15, 2017)

So, what was the speed going up river? 

I've run that motor on a 1553MST Havoc, which is a pretty fast hull to begin with, and saw 24 mph on flat calm lake-with no wind and no current; just the wake from testing different boats/motors. Maybe 2" chop at the very most. Little slow getting on plane; but it's heavier than your Alumacraft. 

But with my boat, I've seen 41.1 mph, 1548 war eagle with a big ol' heavy 25 yamaha. On plane in average of 3.8 seconds. 

I had a 15 on it (my boat) at one point to try before I sold the motor, and it was right at 24.6 mph at the best, and from idle to plane in about 8 seconds, about the same as the 'zuke I tested on the Havoc.

Something I found out about GPS, sometimes it get's a wild hair for some reason.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 16, 2017)

mxmike said:


> That's pretty good! I just put a new Tohatsu 20 tiller on my Tracker 1754 Grizzly (17') and I'm only getting 22mph with just me 165lbs, 3- 27 batteries and my fishing gear. Throw in my oldest son another 165 lbs and his gear, I loose 2 mph.




That is really good because your tracker is all welded and is extremely heavy. Your boat is 670lbs so 22mph is damn good for a 20hp tohatsu. I don't know what it is about those suzuki's but I find them to always produce more speed than most brands and this isn't something new either,there is some talk about suzuki's engines producing more top end sporadically on lots of different forums. My little 20hp suzuki is only 97lbs and efi so it's an excellent engine. I'm thinking of going to the 25hp suzuki or yamaha soon because that is what I originally wanted from the start but money was limited and now I should be able to get it. I like the suzuki for the 3rd cylinder, it will have that extra torque and extra smoothness that a 2 cylinder lacks. Plus for $3k brand new out of the box you won't find a better deal on a 25hp.


----------



## nccatfisher (Jul 16, 2017)

scoobeb said:


> mxmike said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty good! I just put a new Tohatsu 20 tiller on my Tracker 1754 Grizzly (17') and I'm only getting 22mph with just me 165lbs, 3- 27 batteries and my fishing gear. Throw in my oldest son another 165 lbs and his gear, I loose 2 mph.
> ...


You will be disappointed with the Yamaha's if you expect speed like you say you are getting.


----------



## PATRIOT (Jul 16, 2017)

scoobeb said:


> mxmike said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty good! I just put a new Tohatsu 20 tiller on my Tracker 1754 Grizzly (17') and I'm only getting 22mph with just me 165lbs, 3- 27 batteries and my fishing gear. Throw in my oldest son another 165 lbs and his gear, I loose 2 mph.
> ...


I was with you until you said you'd buy the 25HP Suzuki . . . for the same weight I'd get the Suzuki DF30ATL (which I am shopping for)


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 16, 2017)

They don't make the 30hp in a short shaft, plus the 30 is way more expensive than the 25hp and the difference is near nothing as far as wot speed and power. Maybe a mph or 2 at the very best for $500-$1000 more is a insane waste of money imo,but that's me.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 16, 2017)

I can get a brand new 25hp suzuki in the box to my front door for only $3k,imo it can't and won't be beat. I do like the Yamaha 25hp to but it's $300-$400 more and one less cylinder. That extra cylinder makes a lot of difference in power and how smooth it runs. The 25hp torque is just insane. I should gain at least 5+mph on the top end with a 12 or 13 pitch prop. I have a brand new 20hp suzuki now and I get a steady 26-27mph with just me in the boat,this weds I'm going to my local lake to test a 11 pitch solas prop. I'm getting my speeds now with a brand new 11 pitch oem suzuki prop I ordered when buying the motor because the 10 pitch prop that comes with it over revs way to easy so an 11 pitch prop is necessary. The torque on this 20hp is incredible for a 20hp so I can imagine what the 489 cc 25hp will bring to the table over the 327 cc 20hp. I mean we're talking 162 extra CCs which is an enormous gain in displacement over the 20hp. I have to sell my 20hp first though then I will get the 25hp in time,I'm in no rush. Heck,I may just keep this 20hp depending on how it handles with 2 full adults on it this weds. I hope it does well,if I can get say 24 mph or better I will be a happy camper,lol. I will keep this sure till she dies.


----------



## PATRIOT (Jul 17, 2017)

$$$


----------



## gettinback (Jul 19, 2017)

nccatfisher said:


> scoobeb said:
> 
> 
> > mxmike said:
> ...


 Please explain.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 20, 2017)

You lost me gettinback,explain what exactly because there are multiple things in one post,lol.? Tell me what exactly you want explained.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 20, 2017)

scoobeb said:


> I can get a brand new 25hp suzuki in the box to my front door for only $3k,imo it can't and won't be beat. I do like the Yamaha 25hp to but it's $300-$400 more and one less cylinder. That extra cylinder makes a lot of difference in power and how smooth it runs. The 25hp torque is just insane. I should gain at least 5+mph on the top end with a 12 or 13 pitch prop. I have a brand new 20hp suzuki now and I get a steady 26-27mph with just me in the boat,this weds I'm going to my local lake to test a 11 pitch solas prop. I'm getting my speeds now with a brand new 11 pitch oem suzuki prop I ordered when buying the motor because the 10 pitch prop that comes with it over revs way to easy so an 11 pitch prop is necessary. The torque on this 20hp is incredible for a 20hp so I can imagine what the 489 cc 25hp will bring to the table over the 327 cc 20hp. I mean we're talking 162 extra CCs which is an enormous gain in displacement over the 20hp. I have to sell my 20hp first though then I will get the 25hp in time,I'm in no rush. Heck,I may just keep this 20hp depending on how it handles with 2 full adults on it this weds. I hope it does well,if I can get say 24 mph or better I will be a happy camper,lol. I will keep this sure till she dies.



Aw Scoob, are ya sayin your already going to trade the new 20 HP for the 25. You have owned more outboards than anyone else I know.


----------



## scoobeb (Jul 22, 2017)

I originally wanted the 25hp but I'm still contemplating keeping this 20hp suzuki because it's so darn light and just sips gas. I went aroubd my lake like 50 times varying my speeds with probably more than 70% wot and I didn't even use a gallon of gas if any at all. It's sick how little of gas this engine uses. If I can get say $2500 or better on my engine since it's basically brand new with not even a hr yet I can get near that,if that is the case I would be foolish not to buy a 25hp for $400 more,even know it's technically 5hp more,it's way more engine and massive difference in torque, plus if I use say a 12 or 13 pitch prop I should easily accomplish low 30s and going from a steady 26-27mph to low 30s is a significant gain at least imo. Yes I will use a bit more gas but the 25hp suzuki is a animal and so reasonably priced it's so hard to pass up now since my money situation has drastically changed. Now if I can't get near the $2500 which I know I can but just say it just won't ,then I will just keep my 20hp permanently and why not,right. She is a well put together engine and will run forever if I take care of her which I will,I'm a maintenance guru. Plus the more I run the engine the smoother she will become and as I start piling up hrs on this engine I may as well keep it at that point because every minute of use is accounted for by me and I know where she has been and run the whole time.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 22, 2017)

scoobeb said:


> I originally wanted the 25hp but I'm still contemplating keeping this 20hp suzuki because it's so darn light and just sips gas. I went aroubd my lake like 50 times varying my speeds with probably more than 70% wot and I didn't even use a gallon of gas if any at all.
> 
> _*That is the great things about these motors. I'm always amazed at how little gaso my 25 four stroke uses -- which is a good thing because my tank is only 3 gallons.*_
> 
> ...



_*Yeah, and you know how it has been maintained too. That was always in the back of my mind when I was looking at previously owned outboards. *_


----------

